# Squib in my new PA-63



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

From CCI Blazers. I used to shoot them a lot in my 1911. Haven't in years. I had no problems before. But today, 1 primer with 3 strikes, no bang. 2 squibs, 1 cleared the barrel on its own (yes i checked immediately) the other didn't. field stripped it on the range both times to check. second squib = end of range session. Not as big a deal as it sounds as my range is 150 feet out my basement door. 
So when i get back inside i looked even closer at the box of ammo. found 3 rounds not the right length...the rest of the box is labeled DO NOT SHOOT, have the lodged bullet in the box, and will contact CCI next week after a class and test when i can think again....

BUT..
REMEMBER....

IF IT DOESN"T SOUND RIGHT>>>STOP>>>CHECK IT OUT.
I was doing a semi rapid fire and still registered the squib and ceased fire.


Anyone have CCI problems? Like i said, i never have before, but...its been a while.

Other than that, good range session. just getting this one out and running it through the ringer. I have concluded i hate the stock grips. each time i use the stock grips i wound my hand. Nice new Marschalko Grips to be ordered soon, to match its sister.

Thanks
Niadh


----------

